# I have my eye on you.



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

From Yeovilton International Air Display this year:

Apache attack helicopter


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I noted that the chopper screen (on the lower right) has a large suction pad stuck thereon. I wonder if that is his SatNav? :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought it was the tax-disc holder :grin:

Unusual pics though Donald, with wonderful detail - I wouldn't mind one of those cannons fitted to my car, that'd stop <twibats> passing on the inside lanes :laugh:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

That chin mounted 30mm is baaaad news for anyone on the wrong end. The amount of imaging hardware on those machines never ceases to amaze me (Longbow has even more on the rotor mast). Even the new M1 Abrams has more than a little.

Neat pics!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Awesome shots!! I saw an Army jeep go by today at work with the gun still mounted. I tried to chase him down....


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin:


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

DonaldG that looks like my Helicopter, I knew I had over park it somewhere !!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sadly, due to our government's military cutbacks, we reduced to this....











:grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I want one of these... Parking would no be an issue! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

And there's plenty of room for the missus' luggage, when going on holiday.... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin: The only downside is that there is no window in the caravan on the back.


----------

